# Diamond Black Rhom Video



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

heres my rhom ordered from peru






enjoy my fishy friends


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome looking rhom, about how big is it?

More info on the tank and filtration?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice looking rhom and very aggressive!...


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 9, 2013)

damn.. I say he would do a number if you had to stick your hand in the tank


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

rebhchad said:


> damn.. I say he would do a number if you had to stick your hand in the tank


no, he would get scared and scram to the other end and probably bang into the glass...very seldom do pygo's or serra's attack your hand in the water as they are skittish and shy fish.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

about 8 to 9 inch


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

tank is a trigon, i think its 350 400 litre.

filtration fx5 with modified filtration






plus the green killing machine with uv, running 24 x 7


----------

